# Kernel Panic PM G5



## matacao (16 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,

Comme le titre l'indique, j'ai des kernel Panic à répétition sur mon PM G5 2x2,5 GHz (Watercooling).

Histoire de ce mac:

A l'origine, c'est un PM G5 2x2,7 GHz (Early 2005) qui a fui (juste assez pour endommager les procos mais pas le mac). 

J'ai remplacer les processeurs par des 2x2,5 GHz venant du modèle de Juin 2004, puis j'ai refait une calibration thermique.

Les unités de watercooling ne sont pas tout a fait les mêmes entre le 2x2,7 GHz et le 2x2,5 GHz.

Problèmes:

Je dois attendre que le mac soit froid pour le démarrer après un kernel Panic.

J'ai des kernel Panic quand il chauffe trop.

J'en ai aussi au démarrage (même quand il est froid) et en fonctionnement normal sans trop le faire chauffer (proco a 49°C).

J'ai déjà retirer quatre barrettes de RAM suspectes. Il ne reste que 4 barrettes Crucial qui n'ont visiblement pas de problèmes d'après plusieurs test.

Voila un rapport de Kernel Panic:








D'après vous d'où provient le problème ? RAM, CPU...

Merci, matacao.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Avril 2014)

faire une recherche gougoule avec des parties du KP
( on ne peut pas le faire , c'est pas du texte copié collé  mais une image )


----------



## matacao (16 Avril 2014)

Déjà fait.


----------



## Al_Copett (10 Mai 2014)

Juste 2 questions qui me traversent l'esprit en lisant cette discussion.

La carte mère d'un PM 2x2.7 GHz est elle compatible avec un PPC G5 2.5GHz ?
ou
Les EFI d'un PM 2x2.7GHz sont elles compatibles avec des PPC G5 2.5 GHz ?

Une réinstallation de l'OS serait peut-être utile.


----------



## matacao (10 Mai 2014)

J'ai déjà réinstallé un système propre. 
Les procos sont inter-compatibles du moment qu'on reste dans le même série.

Le problème du PM G5 c'est qu'il surchauffe et donc se met en sécurité. Quand il est froid ou quand je le sollicite pas trop, j'ai plus de problèmes.

Après peut être qu'il a d'autres problèmes. Je verrai ça après changement de la pâte thermique.


----------



## macinside (10 Mai 2014)

matacao a dit:


> J'ai déjà réinstallé un système propre.
> Les procos sont inter-compatibles du moment qu'on reste dans le même série.



il ne faut pas oublier la calibration thermique  de l'ensemble, de plus les 2,7 et les 2,5 Ghz sont très souvent victime de fuite de liquide de Water Cooling qui ont pour problème visible des KP, malheureusement il est souvent trop tard quand ils arrivent 






http://www.journaldulapin.com/2012/08/30/apple-et-le-watercooling/


----------



## matacao (11 Mai 2014)

J'ai refait une calibration thermique. Le mien a effectivement fui mais je n'ai pas eu de liquide dans la machine ça a juste détruit les procos.


----------



## darksol54 (20 Mai 2014)

Peut etre que le nouveau watercooling est trop faible pour refroidir les nouveaux proco?


----------



## Al_Copett (20 Mai 2014)

Il n'est pas impossible que les alimentations de la machine aient souffert, elles peuvent avoir des ratés lorsque les processeurs commencent à consommer.
Si les processeurs ont grillé, c'est qu'il y a eu des court-circuits entre les bus d'adresses et/ou de données et les alimentations.
D'autres composants de la carte mère ont pu aussi être endommagés.


----------



## matacao (21 Mai 2014)

darksol54 a dit:


> Peut etre que le nouveau watercooling est trop faible pour refroidir les nouveaux proco?



Je ne pense pas car les proco que j'ai installés était avec le système de watercooling d'origine.



Al_Copett a dit:


> Il n'est pas impossible que les alimentations  de la machine aient souffert, elles peuvent avoir des ratés lorsque les  processeurs commencent à consommer.
> Si les processeurs ont grillé, c'est qu'il y a eu des court-circuits  entre les bus d'adresses et/ou de données et les alimentations.
> D'autres composants de la carte mère ont pu aussi être endommagés.



C'est pas impossible, faudrait que je teste avec la carte mère que j'ai en stock. J'ai testé toutes les tensions de l'alim et elles sont bonnes.


----------

